# Want to drive smelly, potentially dangerous homeless people around? This is what you signed up for!



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Call 2-1-1 for a free ride to get to a cool, safe place this summer


Need a ride to get to a cool, safe spot in the Valley? 2-1-1 Arizona offers free rides to cooling centers and emergency heat relief stations during the summer.




www.abc15.com


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Cool. Getting paid to help people? I’m in. Of course this means homeless people need to have cell phones.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Driving around homeless people in the Phoenix area during the summer should produce some odors I couldn't even begin to describe.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Be Right There said:


> Driving around homeless people in the Phoenix area during the summer should produce some odors I couldn't even begin to describe.


Be sure to post back this summer and let us know what you discovered!


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

The idiots guide to getting yourself murdered : pick up strangers in pheonix who dont have money.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

You wouldn't have an odor problem if you did enough cocaine people Jesus


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

I picked up three young, clean cut, well dressed guys at an expensive condo building last night and halfway through the four minute ride (literally) I involuntarily gagged and had to excuse myself saying I swallowed my gum. I wasn't chewing gum. At least one of them smelled so bad I didn't think I was going to make it the remaining two minutes.

I had three with BO last night. Usually it doesn't bother me, but these "Hey this is a good sign for tips" looking guys were the worst. Also there was no tip, and they were door slammers.

Point being, you're going to get it either way. Besides, it doesn't say anything about homeless people and I've spent a lot of volunteer time with shelters and aid services. You can't even get most of those guys to go to shelters when it's 0 degrees. Why do people automatically jump to smelly homeless people all the time when something's about poor people? LOL!

This'll probably be mostly older folks ... who may also smell, but at least murder is unlikely.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Did i mention living in Florida a shit ton of people after 10am smell like sweat..... 

Blunt Power is my friend. 

Great for masking pot stench after they exit as well. 

Id try and stay with the fruit or tropical smells. And whatever you do don't get the nag Champa


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Did i mention living in Florida a shit ton of people after 10am smell like sweat.....
> 
> Blunt Power is my friend.
> 
> ...


Yup, I'm in FL. And honestly the BO in the Tampa Bay area rivals only my last trip to Poland. I don't get it. And ya, the weed! FFS it's like everybody tokes down here. I have zero objection to that, but people come out of work and I watch them walk directly from the building front door to my car and get in smelling like they just left a fume party in an unventilated closet. LOL! Must be at least 1 in 20 every day. Last night 1 in 5.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Oh please! Trying to equate suits with dumpster divers, that's just dumb. Just like offering free rides and paying your drivers crappy is dumb and dangerous.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

circuitsports said:


> The idiots guide to getting yourself murdered : pick up strangers in pheonix who dont have money.


didnt some lady get killed in Phoenix when she picked up in an area, Cab drivers refused to pick up in


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

The only good uber driver is one killed and replaced by the illegal who murdered them - dara


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Cellphones and service were extremely expensive - 20 years after regan it was possible to obama phone.

the company i worked for put a cellphone into snoop dogs cousins van in 00 and that was a huge baller move even then.

really until the nokia candybar and razor not alot of people could afford a mobile phone even with subsidies.

now dealers rotate and carry tons of flippers because its harder to wiretap. Now they use encrypted facebook chat registered under fake names.









34 face charges following 9-month investigation into Orange County gang violence


The Metropolitan Bureau of Investigation is set to host a news conference Friday at 11 a.m. detailing a nine-month investigation into gangs operating within Orange County.




www.clickorlando.com





regan did suck tho, his amnesty bs ruined california probably forever and his goodguy control bill was idiotic.

people still cant understand the guy was a gay hollywood “actor” not a real conservative, nancy reagan looked like the terrorist puppet dunham uses.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

I once picked up a guy at a business park on a saturday he comes strolling out from the bushes and he was ripe. The funny part is his name was forrest 😄


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

I've had a couple of rides where I was in the last leg of a streak bonus and out comes a homeless drug addict. The fight or flight instinct kicking in is real! I have canceled the ride 3 out of 5 times simply because $15 isn't worth death.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Buckiemohawk said:


> didnt some lady get killed in Phoenix when she picked up in an area, Cab drivers refused to pick up in


9 months pregnant in Tempe. Two months later an Uber driver had his throat slit in West Phoenix. I do not drive in certain areas after all of this and cancel any ride that makes me feel unsafe.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

A lot of deleting happened on this thread last night, so this post of mine no longer makes sense and I'm editing it out - since I can't delete it myself.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

With Uber platform anything happens. 😎 Because they UBER are collection of total losers with no balls and can't even crack down background check on Pax.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Vagabond1 said:


> A lot of deleting happened on this thread last night, so this post of mine no longer makes sense and I'm editing it out - since I can't delete it myself.


Snowflake moderators.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TobyD said:


> Snowflake moderators.


It's a pretty sad state of affairs when the 
smelly homeless people get away with 
complaining about being called 
smelly homeless people 
when they are in fact
smelly homeless people..
Just sayin'


----------



## Yotadriver (May 1, 2020)

Beninmankato said:


> Oh please! Trying to equate suits with dumpster divers, that's just dumb. Just like offering free rides and paying your drivers crappy is dumb and dangerous.


I thought of this post while driving today. I don’t mean to make fun of customers… but I was sent to an actual trailer park today. I considered canceling but convinced my self I was being judgmental. When I pull up 2 people smoking cigarettes on the steps, both large, neither bathed. I smell cigs, faint motel 6 soap, sweat, tooth decay and poop. They talked the whole time and it was like an episode of ROSEANNE (w/I the humor) in my back seat. I hate being this way because they weren’t rude or anything. I just wish I would have gotten COVID and lost my sense of smell.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Don't forget the people with very bad breath even when there in the back seat.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Alantc said:


> Don't forget the people with very bad breath even when there in the back seat.


LoL 😂 best way to solve that is politely inform driver or the rider that you have eaten bad "Kimuchi" today and your breath stinks like an some asian who-res. 
then quickly Cancel it's trip .


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

I was homeless for several years and nobody even knew it I never smelled lol it’s called a gym membership and showering once or twice a day. And don’t forget deodorant. I kind of feel like I fought the law and the law didn’t win as far as smelly goes.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Alantc said:


> Don't forget the people with very bad breath even when there in the back seat.


That because them homeless miscreants ain't got enough teeth left in their skull to slow down the path of smelly breath coming your way.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> That because them homeless miscreants ain't got enough teeth left in their skull to slow down the path of smelly breath coming your way.
> View attachment 661169


LMAO I know a dude who's all of his tooth are half grinded off because he is born with autism/ Asperger's syndrome . LMAO 🤣


----------



## gjax00n (Nov 24, 2021)

Yotadriver said:


> I thought of this post while driving today. I don’t mean to make fun of customers… but I was sent to an actual trailer park today. I considered canceling but convinced my self I was being judgmental. When I pull up 2 people smoking cigarettes on the steps, both large, neither bathed. I smell cigs, faint motel 6 soap, sweat, tooth decay and poop. They talked the whole time and it was like an episode of ROSEANNE (w/I the humor) in my back seat. I hate being this way because they weren’t rude or anything. I just wish I would have gotten COVID and lost my sense of smell.


I received a ride request from an individual (a social worker), for another person that was actually unclean, filthy clothing, mentally challenged. She wouldn't let him in her car, but it was ok for him to get in my car - which was much nicer than her car - don't you just love the way we get treated! BTW I did get Covid and I did lose my sense of smell.


----------



## gjax00n (Nov 24, 2021)

gjax00n said:


> I received a ride request from an individual (a social worker), for another person that was actually unclean, filthy clothing, mentally challenged. She wouldn't let him in her car, but it was ok for him to get in my car - which was much nicer than her car - don't you just love the way we get treated! BTW I did get Covid and I did lose my sense of smell.


I forgot to add I love the way we get treated - somewhere between a lapdog and a footstool.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

gjax00n said:


> I received a ride request from an individual (a social worker), for another person that was actually unclean, filthy clothing, mentally challenged. She wouldn't let him in her car, but it was ok for him to get in my car - which was much nicer than her car - don't you just love the way we get treated! BTW I did get Covid and I did lose my sense of smell.


My sense of smell came back eventually. Good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

This was on Uber trip request, I've arrived at pick up location ... G street , San Bernardino CA . 

The guy's name was James .

The pick up location was right Infront of where he resides .

His girlfriend was cookin' up BBQ Infront ...

Smiling ... Telling me James will be there shortly...

Then out of sudden , She offered me an humberger... Is that what they calls
Southern Kindness or Southern Comfort ?

She tells me She is very strong Trump supporter... scratching her arms...

She went on telling me she can't take Alians are invading this country and stealing our jobs and benefits ...

I look at the grace period timer ⌛
And it's getting there. ..

I told her I need to go to next pick up if he isn't coming out ...
She says Ok, hold on ... I'll tell him .
She went inside ... Then She says it's looks like James decided to not gonna go today... you can cancel the trip .

I wonder 🤔 what happened to him but gone ahead and cancelled .

She told me it looks like James shot up 💉 somethin' and passed out...

She offered me an humberger once again ...
I kindly declined her offer..
I was hungry... But ...
I need to make money and I have no luxury of doing BBQ even for myself ...
At this moment of time I'm very poor .
I am a Uber driver....

And this is Maria's kitchen ... 🤮😭😫🙏


----------

